

Spoil: Send an anonymous mystery surprise to your friends - spoilstaff

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spoil.io<p>We&#x27;d love to hear your feedback of the product! We&#x27;re only shipping Spoils to NYC, but that doesn&#x27;t mean you have to be from NYC to order. If you use the word &quot;hackernews&quot; in the &quot;where you heard about us&quot; section we&#x27;ll take off $5 from your order!
======
echoes
Based on the colors chosen for the site (blue for the button - i.e., boys
click the button - and pink for the title logo - i.e., the gift is for girls),
the images (jewelry, women's shoes, a notebook that says "LOVE"), and the
'spoilee' suggestions (your lady crush, that girl at work), this site seems
unfortunately and unnecessarily supportive of a heterosexual and outdated men-
giveto-women gender binary.

I feel like if you made the imagery and wording more inclusive, you could have
a really neat thing that appeals to a much broader audience of gift-givers.

